

My site is down because my domain registrar shutdown - burgalon

My domain, Giraffelist.com was registered at Nameterrific.com a reseller of ENOM.<p>Nameterrific has &quot;sunset&quot; however it did not transfer its domains, and keeps running its half baked dashboard. No renewal emails were sent. Renewal is currently not functioning (They charged my paypal account for two more years, but the domain still shows as expired even though the invoice shows as paid).<p>No response on their support line or email. I tried to contact the founder through Facebook, Google Plus, Email - but no response there either.
I contacted Enom but they say they can&#x27;t do anything since the reseller is listed as active.<p>What can I do?
======
NameNickHN
Someone I know recently had a similar problem and contacted ICANN. He was then
referred to a local company that handles these kind of problems. He had to
provide some ID in order to prove domain ownership. Once that was done he
received the authorization codes for the domain transfer.

~~~
burgalon
I was able to obtain EPP for domain transfer but this is going to take about 7
business days, and in the meanwhile the site is loosing its user base.

------
xsc
Did you try logging in directly to the domain with enom?
[https://access.enom.com/](https://access.enom.com/)

~~~
burgalon
I'm getting this email:

"Below is the password for the domain you requested. Password is If the
password is empty please contact the reseller at: info@nameterrific.com"

------
tarminian
Register giraffelist.net and email your user base.

